# Anyone loaded TiVo app on FireTV?



## Dan203

Just wondering if anyone has tried loading the TiVo app on a FireTV to see if it will allow streaming to a TV. I assume even if it loads you'll get an error about HDMI out not being supported but if anyone has one it might be worth a try.


----------



## PCurry57

I was wondering if this will be a problem with the upcoming Nexus Player device


----------



## Dan203

I ordered a FireTV stick but it wont be here until 12/10. If someone doesn't try before then I'll give it a go and report back if it works or not.


----------



## Dan203

Well I got my FireTV stick and side loaded the TiVo app but it doesn't work. There is no way to navigate the app. Maybe someone with a full size FireTV and a mouse connected could make it work? IDK, but with the regular remote you can't tell what's highlighted. You can randomly move and click, but without some indication of what's selected you're taking shots in the dark. I could never seem to land on the little gear icon to even attempt to setup streaming.


----------



## Dan203

I found a game controller on Amazon that has a mouse mode. I'm going to try that and see if it works for controlling the TiVo app.


----------



## bradleys

Dan,

Ever feel like you are talking to yourself?  Actually, I am very interested to see if this works.


----------



## Dan203

I pot to these threads, even when no one respinds, because it serves as an archive for future users who might need the info. 

Should have that controller today, we'll see if it works.


----------



## fivedvrs

I've sideloaded the Tivo android app to my FireTv. Between the FireTV's controller and a Lenovo Multimedia Remote Keyboard N5902 I am able to crudely navigate the App.

I can only get the app to start shows on my Tivo as if I'm using the Tivo remote. I haven't been able to get it to play shows through the FireTV.

For other things I really like the FireTv. It's my favorite streaming box for now.


----------



## Dan203

It works! With the controller set to mouse mode I can navigate the app and actually stream to the Fire TV stick. So this is essentially a $20 Mini. This is going to come in super handy when I'm on business trips. :up:


----------



## jrtroo

Woah. Could you clarify your steps? I have never sideloaded anything ever, but would to have this capability.

1: Sideload Tivo app (version? Link to instructions?) to Fire TV stick
2: Purchase controller (Amazon link?)
3: Connect controller to Fire TV (is this another side-load? or something it can handle natively?)
4: Enjoy tivo goodness!

Thanks! Excited to try this out.


----------



## ellinj

Which controller did you use ?

http://www.amazon.com/Amazon-53-000...keywords=firetv+controller&pebp=1418150011026

??


----------



## Dan203

Ok steps...

First off you need to get a copy of the tablet APK file. I used BlueStacks to download it then grabbed it from there to my PC.

Next you need to setup you Fire TV for side loading by going to Settings and enabling ADB debugging.

Next use this app to side load the APK on the Fire TV stick...
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2736774

To launch the app you have to go to the manage apps section in settings and launch it. Although apparently there is a custom UI you can also side load that makes it more accessible.

I used this controller...
http://www.amazon.com/Playpad-Android-Bluetooth-PC-Mac-Linux/dp/B0092ZEINO

It pairs just like the Amazon one, but has a switch to chage to mouse mode which brings up the cursor you need to navigate the TiVo app.


----------



## jrtroo

Awesome! Thanks Dan.


----------



## lickwid

I will try this. Was able to load both the Xfinity TV Go and Tivo App onto the Fire TV Stick. I only tried the phone APK for Tivo, but I'll try the tablet version once I figure out how to get the APK to sideload.

I don't mind paying $15 for a controller, but I'd prefer to just use my iPad or Android Phone as the mouse controller so I don't have to carry around a bulky controller when I travel. Going to check out this thread, http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2793823, and possibly use a VNC viewer to control.


----------



## bradleys

I wonder if you could use this - it has a keyboard and a touchpad...

http://www.rakuten.com/prod/bluetoo...t&adid=29963&gclid=CPv57djBvMICFaZDMgodgCsAiQ










I still believe this is exactly the direction TiVo is going to move for their Roku / Fire TV approach - just a simple update to the mobile app replacing touch navigation with controller navigation.


----------



## Dan203

lickwid said:


> I don't mind paying $15 for a controller, but I'd prefer to just use my iPad or Android Phone as the mouse controller so I don't have to carry around a bulky controller when I travel. Going to check out this thread, http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2793823, and possibly use a VNC viewer to control.


If you figure out a way to do that let me know. I side loaded the Fire TV control app onto my Fire HD (for some reason it's not in the store) but it doesn't allow mouse type functionality. It only has swipe gestures that emulate pressing the D-pad on the remote.


----------



## Dan203

bradleys said:


> I still believe this is exactly the direction TiVo is going to move for their Roku / Fire TV approach - just a simple update to the mobile app replacing touch navigation with controller navigation.


It kinda works now. Each of the controls can be selected via the remote but there isn't an obvious highlight so you can't tell which control has focus. Plus the tablet UI is not all that intuitive with a remote even if there was some sort of highlight. I think the UI needs to be a bit more like the real TiVo.


----------



## bradleys

Dan203 said:


> It kinda works now. Each of the controls can be selected via the remote but there isn't an obvious highlight so you can't tell which control has focus. Plus the tablet UI is not all that intuitive with a remote even if there was some sort of highlight. I think the UI needs to be a bit more like the real TiVo.


I do wonder how the touchpad would work.. It should be easier and quicker to navigate the menus with a touchpad vs your joystick. Add to that the keyboard and this could be a very useful option.

Can you use this on a hotel network or will you have to add one of the mobile routers to the mix?


----------



## Dan203

It has it's own UI, unlike a Chromecast, so it should work in a hotel. I believe it has a browser so you should be able to get past any log-in screens the hotel requires.


----------



## bradleys

I am going to take a huge swag and predict a Roku / Fire app announcement at CES this year! Is that too optimistic?


----------



## Dan203

Considering it took 2+ years to release the Android app I think that might be a bit optimistic. Although HAXE does have cross platform support, so maybe they can just port the Mini's code over to other platforms easily? IDK. The TiVo software has a lot more then the HAXE UI, so that could be more complex then it sounds.


----------



## bradleys

Well, my thought is that the streaming app will be based on the Android app.... They couldn't deliver until that was done. Now that the android app has been completed and deployed it is just a simple port of the codeset.


----------



## lickwid

Dan203 said:


> If you figure out a way to do that let me know. I side loaded the Fire TV control app onto my Fire HD (for some reason it's not in the store) but it doesn't allow mouse type functionality. It only has swipe gestures that emulate pressing the D-pad on the remote.


Looks like it's possible with an app called Wukong. The reviews even mention it working specifically for the Fire Tv Stick, as well as for the Xfinity app as well. I'll update it my experiences once I try it tonight.

BTW, Slingplayer released a Free app for FireTV, for those who also have a Slingbox.


----------



## PCurry57

Dan203 said:


> It works! With the controller set to mouse mode I can navigate the app and actually stream to the Fire TV stick. So this is essentially a $20 Mini. This is going to come in super handy when I'm on business trips. :up:


A wireless mini! That also doesn't require a 4-6 tuner TiVo. This is a new option for a household that has the two tuner TiVo's and wants to add another TV inexpensively, being as the minis don't work with two tuner units.


----------



## tatergator1

PCurry57 said:


> A wireless mini! That also doesn't require a 4-6 tuner TiVo. This is a new option for a household that has the two tuner TiVo's and wants to add another TV inexpensively, being as the minis don't work with two tuner units.


Sort of. They would still need to buy a Stream if wanting to use with 2 or 4 tuner boxes, since this is running the tablet Tivo App, which in turn needs H.264 format video.


----------



## lickwid

lickwid said:


> Looks like it's possible with an app called Wukong. The reviews even mention it working specifically for the Fire Tv Stick, as well as for the Xfinity app as well. I'll update it my experiences once I try it tonight.
> 
> BTW, Slingplayer released a Free app for FireTV, for those who also have a Slingbox.


I can confirm that the app "Wukong" app works great. A little weird using the mouse, but I can imagine it's similar using a controller.

I tried the Xfinity TV Go and the Tivo (phone) app. Need to figure out how to get the Tablet version.

You can download here: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.wukongtv.wkremote.client.en&hl=en


----------



## lickwid

If it's allowed, can someone post a link to the tablet version of the Tivo App? I only have an Android phone, so it runs a different version. I'd like to have one similar to the one in the video posted above by Dan.


----------



## Dan203

I got it by installing BlueStacks, an Android VM for PC, then downloading the apk from that. I'm not sure if it's legal to post the apk here or not so I don't want to do that.


----------



## Dan203

bradleys said:


> Well, my thought is that the streaming app will be based on the Android app.... They couldn't deliver until that was done. Now that the android app has been completed and deployed it is just a simple port of the codeset.


A better way to do it would be to use DLNA CVP-2. Then they could stream to any DLNA capable device and present the UI remotely via HTML5 if the device supported it, or as a simple list of shows if it used an older DLNA spec. The HDHomeRun supports protected DLNA so we know that CableLabs is OK with the technology. (in fact most cable boxes will be required to use it soon, so TiVo may have to do it anyway for the MSO partners)


----------



## Fofer

Dan203 said:


> Ok steps...
> 
> First off you need to get a copy of the tablet APK file. I used BlueStacks to download it then grabbed it from there to my PC.


All I see are these two:










I should be grabbing the one that says "TiVo Tablet (Obsolete)" ??


----------



## Dan203

I think that's the one I used. Just make sure the version jumber is > 2.0 and it,s the right one.

Also during setup of the stream the font size is a bit off, so the "OK" button is pushed off screen. But you can still navigate to it with the remote and click it to proceed. That's the only part of the UI I couldn't navigate with the mouse.


----------



## Fofer

The "TiVo Tablet (Obsolete)" one is 2.0.

The "TiVo" one (#1 on that list above) says "varies by device" on the Play Store, but when I check the version number of that app installed on my Nexus 7 tablet, for example, I see that it is version 2.0.1 there. So that's the one I should sideload onto the FireTV, yeah? I hope so, because I'd feel better with the one that's not labelled "obsolete" anyway


----------



## Dan203

Yeah that's the one I have. 2.0.1


----------



## magnus

Dan203 said:


> It has it's own UI, unlike a Chromecast, so it should work in a hotel. I believe it has a browser so you should be able to get past any log-in screens the hotel requires.


Yes, I read that on the Amazon website. This will make it a lot better than Chromecast for hotel use.


----------



## tlc

bradleys said:


> I still believe this is exactly the direction TiVo is going to move for their Roku / Fire TV approach - just a simple update to the mobile app replacing touch navigation with controller navigation.





bradleys said:


> I am going to take a huge swag and predict a Roku / Fire app announcement at CES this year! Is that too optimistic?


Is there any reason to think they _WANT_ to put TiVo access into streamers that connect to TVs? They don't support HDMI out or Google casting with their current apps.



bradleys said:


> Well, my thought is that the streaming app will be based on the Android app.... They couldn't deliver until that was done. Now that the android app has been completed and deployed it is just a simple port of the codeset.





Dan203 said:


> A better way to do it would be to use DLNA CVP-2. Then they could stream to any DLNA capable device and present the UI remotely via HTML5 if the device supported it, or as a simple list of shows if it used an older DLNA spec. The HDHomeRun supports protected DLNA so we know that CableLabs is OK with the technology. (in fact most cable boxes will be required to use it soon, so TiVo may have to do it anyway for the MSO partners)


This does sound more likely due to CableLabs' concerns, but it doesn't help with travel.


----------



## bradleys

tlc said:


> Is there any reason to think they _WANT_ to put TiVo access into streamers that connect to TVs? They don't support HDMI out or Google casting with their current apps.


Based on their own presentations - yes


----------



## jrtroo

Stupid question. any chance this will work on a chromecast? Three fire stick seems to be oos until January.


----------



## lickwid

Hmm, still can't get the correct Tivo APK so it looks like how it'll look on the tablet and/or iPad. I had a friend of mine download it onto his tablet and extract the APK and email it to me. Loaded onto the FireTV Stick and still get the same phone looking version. It appears that the APK should be the same for both phone and tablet? This is the file name..."TiVo_com.tivophone.android_2.0.1_16700.apk"

Any help would be greatly appreciated. I could use the phone version as it works, but the GUI isn't great for TV use.


----------



## Fofer

Maybe then the one needed is the "TiVo Tablet (Obsolete)" one after all? 

(See my post above.)


----------



## lickwid

Fofer said:


> Maybe then the one needed is the "TiVo Tablet (Obsolete)" one after all?
> 
> (See my post above.)


Why don't you give it a shot and let me know. If I could get Bluestacks to run properly on my old Windows PC, but it won't work. And from what I've read, it doesn't run well on Mac.


----------



## telemark

The Obsolete one is codified in the store to only install on Tablets, the store thinks it's incompatible with phones. So if you want that from the store, you'd have to borrow someone's tablet (or emulate one).

There are a few download sites with different versions of the apk.
If you Google: tivo apk. It's hard to tell what's what though.


----------



## cmannes

I used the "AGK Fire" app to push the TiVo app I had installed on my phone to my FireTV. Best I can tell the installed TiVo app is "com.tivophone.android" version 2.0.1.

I paired my Nyko Playpad Pro to the FireTV, and switched it to mouse mode.

Then I launched the TiVo app on the FireTV. And it worked. I started streaming a bit of Marvel Agent's of SHIELD and it was fine. Controlling with the controller isn't as nice as a remote, but it's workable.


----------



## lickwid

cmannes said:


> I used the "AGK Fire" app to push the TiVo app I had installed on my phone to my FireTV. Best I can tell the installed TiVo app is "com.tivophone.android" version 2.0.1.
> 
> I paired my Nyko Playpad Pro to the FireTV, and switched it to mouse mode.
> 
> Then I launched the TiVo app on the FireTV. And it worked. I started streaming a bit of Marvel Agent's of SHIELD and it was fine. Controlling with the controller isn't as nice as a remote, but it's workable.


cmannes, I used the same app to push the Tivo App from my Galaxy S5. But then you'd have the phone version on your fire, not the more graphic friendly tablet version.

Here's a comparison:

Phone:









vs.

Tablet:


----------



## Fofer

The 2.0.1 app is actually "universal" with embedded layouts for phones and tablets. The issue, then, appears that the FireTV is identifying itself as a phone and not a tablet.


----------



## Fofer

jrtroo said:


> Stupid question. any chance this will work on a chromecast? Three fire stick seems to be oos until January.


No, it will not, because you can't install (or "sideload") any kind of apps onto the Chromecast, like you can with a FireTV.

The Chromecast is running a simplified version of Chrome OS, apparently combined with some elements of Android, whereas the FireTV platform is running Amazon's forked version of Android. The FireTV has a standard mechanism for loading apps by way of Amazon's App Store, as well as allows for sideloading of apps from other sources.


----------



## telemark

I found 4 layout directories in a random tivophone apk:
layout
layout-v14
layout-large
layout-xlarge

Could it be some of you are using 720p TV's and some are using 1080p TV's?

PS. Fire Sticks are $40 now.


----------



## Fofer

telemark said:


> The Obsolete one is codified in the store to only install on Tablets, the store thinks it's incompatible with phones. So if you want that from the store, you'd have to borrow someone's tablet (or emulate one).
> 
> There are a few download sites with different versions of the apk.
> If you Google: tivo apk. It's hard to tell what's what though.


I found this site/resource that lets you download APK's from the Play Store using a web browser. It only works on free apps. The TiVo apps are free though!

http://apps.evozi.com/apk-downloader/


----------



## cmannes

lickwid said:


> cmannes, I used the same app to push the Tivo App from my Galaxy S5. But then you'd have the phone version on your fire, not the more graphic friendly tablet version.
> 
> Here's a comparison:
> 
> Phone:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vs.
> 
> Tablet:


As others have said, I believe the app is now "universal" that said, I think FireTV may be confusing things. I see the phone interface, but when I choose something to stream it prompts me "Watch on TV" or "Watch on Tablet"


----------



## lickwid

cmannes said:


> As others have said, I believe the app is now "universal" that said, I think FireTV may be confusing things. I see the phone interface, but when I choose something to stream it prompts me "Watch on TV" or "Watch on Tablet"


I get the same thing, "Watch on Tablet". Which is confusing. Not sure how Dan was able to get the Tablet GUI. If you look at the video he posted, that looks totally different than what I have on my FireTV Stick.


----------



## Fofer

Which interface is Dan203 getting then? The "phone" one (blown up) or the "tablet" one? 



Dan203 said:


>


----------



## Fofer

lickwid said:


> I get the same thing, "Watch on Tablet". Which is confusing. Not sure how Dan was able to get the Tablet GUI. If you look at the video he posted, that looks totally different than what I have on my FireTV Stick.


Perhaps he sideloaded the "TiVo Tablet (Obsolete)" version of the app, after all...

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.tivo.android


----------



## Big Boy Laroux

I have the tivo app installed on my tablet, so sideloaded it from there using AGK Fire (thanks for the heads up on that app, guys!). Worked like a charm!

In my initial test, quality wasn't the best. I'll see if it improves as it buffers.

Hilarious that I can FINALLY stream my tivo shows (as both my phone and tablet are rooted.  )


Also installed Xfinity app and HBO Go. Both worked great. I used the Wukong remote app as well. I'm wary that will work if i ever have to use my phone as the hotspot, though... I plan to use this fire stick when traveling.


----------



## Dan203

Fofer said:


> Perhaps he sideloaded the "TiVo Tablet (Obsolete)" version of the app, after all...
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.tivo.android


Here is the APK I'm using...

https://www.mediafire.com/?ci2ri7dlbdcl68h

As far as I can tell it's the tablet UI


----------



## lickwid

Dan, thanks for sharing. I'll try and sideload that APK tonight when I get home from work and respond with feedback. Has anyone else tried using that remote control app I linked previously? Works pretty well. Like I said, I've only tested with Xfinity TV Go and Tivo. Both work great for emulating a mouse cursor.


----------



## lickwid

Big Boy Laroux said:


> I have the tivo app installed on my tablet, so sideloaded it from there using AGK Fire (thanks for the heads up on that app, guys!). Worked like a charm!
> 
> In my initial test, quality wasn't the best. I'll see if it improves as it buffers.
> 
> Hilarious that I can FINALLY stream my tivo shows (as both my phone and tablet are rooted.  )
> 
> Also installed Xfinity app and HBO Go. Both worked great. I used the Wukong remote app as well. I'm wary that will work if i ever have to use my phone as the hotspot, though... I plan to use this fire stick when traveling.


I tried at home and the quality takes about 5-10 seconds before it buffers properly and it was just as clear as if I was watching from the Tivo. I'll try it from a remote location this weekend and check back.


----------



## Dan203

lickwid said:


> Dan, thanks for sharing. I'll try and sideload that APK tonight when I get home from work and respond with feedback. Has anyone else tried using that remote control app I linked previously? Works pretty well. Like I said, I've only tested with Xfinity TV Go and Tivo. Both work great for emulating a mouse cursor.


Yeah I tried it. Works OK on my Fire HD, but had to side load it. Makes me regret buying that controller. Luckily it was only $20, and I might still use it for games. (I hears there is an SNES emulator you can load on this thing)


----------



## Fofer

I tried this app "Wukong" app on my Nexus tablet but it's in a foreign language. What do I need to install on the FireTV to make it work? Sideload same app there? Any tips/pointers appreciated.



lickwid said:


> I can confirm that the app "Wukong" app works great. A little weird using the mouse, but I can imagine it's similar using a controller.
> 
> I tried the Xfinity TV Go and the Tivo (phone) app. Need to figure out how to get the Tablet version.
> 
> You can download here: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.wukongtv.wkremote.client.en&hl=en


----------



## lickwid

Fofer said:


> I tried this app "Wukong" app on my Nexus tablet but it's in a foreign language. What do I need to install on the FireTV to make it work? Sideload same app there? Any tips/pointers appreciated.


As long as both your phone/tablet and the FireTV are on the same WiFi network, it should an option to connect to it. You should be able to bypass the foreign language screen by pressing one of the icons, I forget.

BTW, I was able to load the tablet version of the TiVo app. Works well, with a bit of a lag when inputting your login credentials. And like Dan mentioned, part of the Streaming setup is cutoff on the bottom.


----------



## lickwid

And another cool thing about the Yukong Remote, once you get it working, is that there is a tab on the bottom labeled "Quick Launch", that quickly loads different stock and sideloaded apps onto your FireTV. Pretty neat. Skips you having to navigate into the Settings, Applications menu.


----------



## Big Boy Laroux

Fofer said:


> I tried this app "Wukong" app on my Nexus tablet but it's in a foreign language. What do I need to install on the FireTV to make it work? Sideload same app there? Any tips/pointers appreciated.


I just installed it on my phone, and it brought up a list of compatible devices. Select the IP of my Fire, and it connected. I did not have to load anything on the Fire.

However, I did see a Wukong app show up in my Fire App list. So it looks like it installs it automatically on your Fire as part of the connection process.


----------



## bradleys

it looks like a companion app is pending for IOS - not sure when... But it is supposed to provide:

"virtual controls for touch-enabled games&#8230;"

http://www.idownloadblog.com/2014/0...pp-second-screen-hitting-ios-later-this-year/


----------



## Fofer

Oooh... that'll make it a lot easier to use the side-loaded TiVo app then. Things just got even more interesting 

I've just unhooked at least one Chromecast and will probably end up re-gifting it to someone. I'm much more impressed by the UI and flexibility of the FireTV Stick.


----------



## Dan203

Don't actually have much practical use for the FireTV stick myself. All of the apps I use regularly are available via TiVo or my smart TV. I tried to use it for ShowTime AnyTime, but apparently my cable provider doesn't support this device. (even though they do support mobile and Roku) I mainly bought it to play with and maybe to watch Netflix or TiVo on the big screen in hotels.


----------



## HarperVision

Anyone think the Sony GS-7/8 GoogleTV Bluetooth remote that has the touchpad, remote and keyboard function can work with the sideloaded FireTV TiVo app?


----------



## telemark

HarperVision said:


> Anyone think the Sony GS-7/8 GoogleTV Bluetooth remote that has the touchpad, remote and keyboard function can work with the sideloaded FireTV TiVo app?


Dunno about that particular remote. One post said that remote shows up as a keyboard on PC but the mouse did not.

But there are reports that Bluetooth Keyboards and Mice in general can be made to work on the FireTV Stick by side-loading settings.apk, as long they don't require a pairing PIN.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/fire-tv/general/firetv-stick-navigation-showbox-xfinity-t2954556

Additional reports are that people have mistakenly locked themselves out when messing around, so setting up adb debugging was a prudent first step.


----------



## tlc

Anyone know of an iOS software remote/mouse?


----------



## Fofer

tlc said:


> Anyone know of an iOS software remote/mouse?


Yes, "Wukong" is mentioned earlier in the thread.


----------



## HarperVision

telemark said:


> Dunno about that particular remote. One post said that remote shows up as a keyboard on PC but the mouse did not. But there are reports that Bluetooth Keyboards and Mice in general can be made to work on the FireTV Stick by side-loading settings.apk, as long they don't require a pairing PIN. http://forum.xda-developers.com/fire-tv/general/firetv-stick-navigation-showbox-xfinity-t2954556 Additional reports are that people have mistakenly locked themselves out when messing around, so setting up adb debugging was a prudent first step.


Yeah, I've tried pairing it on my PC and the mouse doesn't work. I was hoping maybe that wouldn't be the case in this application.

Thanks for the info. I'll have to try it out if I end up getting a FTV stick.


----------



## telemark

I just realized I have similar enough hardware I can get close to an answer.

A Netgear GoogleTV Bluetooth remote, after pairing, works as keyboard+mouse on:
ChromeOS Chromebook
Android Phone

Doesn't pair with:
OS X Mac

So it's a mouse at least to Google OS's. One of the Sony remotes is also voice enabled so, gotta wonder what happens there.


----------



## HarperVision

telemark said:


> I just realized I have similar enough hardware I can get close to an answer. A Netgear GoogleTV Bluetooth remote, after pairing, works as keyboard+mouse on: ChromeOS Chromebook Android Phone Doesn't pair with: OS X Mac So it's a mouse at least to Google OS's. One of the Sony remotes is also voice enabled so, gotta wonder what happens there.


Wow, that'd be sweet! Let us know what happens.


----------



## tlc

Fofer said:


> Yes, "Wukong" is mentioned earlier in the thread.


Doesn't exist yet.


----------



## Fofer

tlc said:


> Doesn't exist yet.




Folks have downloaded it, used it, and discussed it in this very thread.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.wukongtv.wkremote.client.en&hl=en


----------



## tlc

Fofer said:


> Folks have downloaded it, used it, and discussed it in this very thread.
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.wukongtv.wkremote.client.en&hl=en


I asked about an *iOS* one.


----------



## Fofer

tlc said:


> I asked about an *iOS* one.


Oops. Sorry about that. 

I haven't heard of anything for iOS yet.

Apparently when Amazon's own (forthcoming) Second Screen for iOS app comes out, it'll have "virtual controls for touch-enabled games," so hopefully that'll work for this as well.


----------



## Fofer

bradleys said:


> it looks like a companion app is pending for IOS - not sure when... But it is supposed to provide:
> 
> "virtual controls for touch-enabled games"
> 
> http://www.idownloadblog.com/2014/0...pp-second-screen-hitting-ios-later-this-year/


Amazon's own iOS remote app for the FireTV is out now: https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/amazon-fire-tv-remote/id947984433
I don't see any mention of the aforementioned "Second Screen" functionality though. The description says it offers "simple navigation, a keyboard for easy text entry" but in my brief testing, I found I couldn't use it as a mouse controller for apps (sideloaded or otherwise) like I could with the Wukong app.


----------



## Fofer

Dan203 said:


> Here is the APK I'm using...
> 
> https://www.mediafire.com/?ci2ri7dlbdcl68h
> 
> As far as I can tell it's the tablet UI


Thanks for this, I've sideloaded and it's working well enough, as you've described. There are some elements of the UI that feel decidedly phone-centric, but then there are parts that mention "tablet," and it does fill the TV screen, so I'm not complaining. (I also tried the older "TiVo for tablet (Obsolete)" version to experiment/compare, and that didn't work well at all.)

For my money I won't use this solution at home in place of a TiVo Mini (now that I've upgraded to the Roamio and finally have that as an option.) Using this app on a FireTV is just a touch too clunky and annoying and I'd rather use a real remote with no limitations. But on the road, when I'm in someone else's house or a hotel? This is a genius, seriously cool and surprisigly inexpensive way to control my TiVo and watch my recordings on the big screen! Well, the non-copy-protected ones, at least <sigh> I really really wish TiVo would (at the very least) allow for streaming of that content out of the home instead of just inside. That one distinction makes all the difference in the world, and it's frustrating to feel "so close, and yet so far."

I guess there's still hope that TiVo might update this app for better FireTV compatibility (even at the expense of TiVo Mini sales.) It's really just about UI and focus, if it could be made to work with the actual physical remote, with the clickable elements highlighted as you navigate, it would be a lot better.

I guess the next step, if I end up doing this a lot, would be to just give in and jump on the SlingPlayer bandwagon already.


----------



## vurbano

I use air keyboard on my ipad


----------



## Fofer

vurbano said:


> I use air keyboard on my ipad


Thanks. I'm trying to figure out how to do this.

I've installed the iOS app: https://itunes.apple.com/us/artist/alexey-filatov/id446643465
But I see it only works by default with Mac and Windows "servers."

It needs a server app to be installed on the FireTV (Android) to work. http://www.airkeyboardapp.com/android-installation-instruction

The Lite version supports only keyboard emulation, but not mouse emulation.

The Pro version supports both mouse and keyboard emulation, but requires the device be rooted.

And I'm pretty sure mouse emulation is what's needed here, for remote control of the TiVo app. At least that's how I did it via Wukong on my Android tablet.

So how did you get this installed and working? Is your FireTV rooted?


----------



## SeanC

I'm very curious about this as well. I got the tivo app sideloaded on my firestick and now I'd love to get vnc on there or any other way to control the tivo app so I'm curious about the air keyboard method.


----------



## DawnW

This is all Greek to me, but after this weekend I would like to sit down and play with it a bit. 

We have a Fire Stick.

However, even though we have a PC available, I am a Mac person......will I need a PC to download what is needed?

And it was said it will not work with the basic Roamio, is this because of the basic not being wifi? would it work with a MoCA bridge?

Dawn


----------



## SeanC

I believe you could do it with a Mac, but I'm not sure how, the app linked to near the beginning of the thread is PC only, so you would have to do it manually. I have only used the app which makes sideloading dead simple.

The tivo app won't work with the roamio basic because the roamio basic doesn't have tivo stream built in, plus and pro roamio's have stream built in, so I think thats why they said it's not compatible with the basic, not that it won't work at all, just that it would only work if you had the external stream connected to your roamio basic.


----------



## dammad

Dan, All,

Anyone know what the difference is here over sideloading the Tivo.apk onto a Android TV STB? I tried Tivo.apk a few weeks ago in both BlueStacks as well as on my Android TV stick and it put up the UI but complained about HDMI out. Is there something different about this FireTV setup?


----------



## Dan203

I tried BlueStacks and it said something about the app not supporting Intel processors. So there are obviously hardware limitations to the app. I was actually kinda surprised that it worked on the FireTV since all other devices are banned from using HDMI out, but apparently the FireTV doesn't count it's display the same way that a phone/tablet with HDMI out would.


----------



## Fofer

I'm really glad it works as well as it does, but having to use the WuKong app on an Android tablet is a real drag. It would be so so so perfect if the Amazon physical remote just freakin' worked, with proper UI highlights. Are there any other apps available for remote control? Maybe one for iOS? I looked at the instructions for sideloading a VNC server, but decided it wasn't worth going down that road.

So what's the least expensive physical BT remote that would work here? I know Dan203's reported that this one works, and there's a new one coming out labelled "PlayPad Pro for Amazon Fire TV." But they're game controller form factor... which might be nice for games, but I'm wondering if there's another option out there that's just a regular, rectangular (or peanut ) shaped remote control.


----------



## Dan203

I wonder if something like this would work?

http://www.amazon.com/iPazzPort-Bluetooth-Wireless-Keyboard-Touchpad/dp/B00FEZ3PCQ

I read somewhere there is an app you can side load that will allow you to pair BT devices.


----------



## SeanC

Fofer said:


> So what's the least expensive physical BT remote that would work here? I know Dan203's reported that this one works.


I just want to echo that I bought that exact same gamepad per Dan's comment and it does work perfectly.


----------



## Fofer

Cool, thanks. I guess I'll check it out, if that's the best bet. Is it usable for some other games on the FireStick too, at least? I don't care for that form factor for controlling the TiVo app, but if it's all we've got, and it can also be used for light gaming, well, I may be interested after all.

I do also wonder how it's different from the PlayPad Pro for Amazon Fire TV -- it's touted as the "newer model" but it doesn't seem to have any mention of Keyboard Mapping, MouseHID, or mouse emulation support.


----------



## Dan203

Fofer said:


> I do also wonder how it's different from the PlayPad Pro for Amazon Fire TV -- it's touted as the "newer model" but it doesn't seem to have any mention of Keyboard Mapping, MouseHID, or mouse emulation support.


They're the same. If you look at the pictures you can see there is a row of lights on the top with one of them indicating a mouse mode. It doesn't show the bottom, but that's where the switch is.

Just don't get the official Amazon controller, it does not have a mouse mode. (even though it's actually made by the same company)

I have not used mine for games, but it's my understanding it does work for all controller based games. I heard there was an SNES emulator you can side load on the stick and it works with the controller too. I was thinking about trying that and trying to play some Super Mario World or Donkey Kong Country.


----------



## Fofer

Dan203 said:


> TI have not used mine for games, but it's my understanding it does work for all controller based games. I heard there was an SNES emulator you can side load on the stick and it works with the controller too. I was thinking about trying that and trying to play some Super Mario World or Donkey Kong Country.


Okay, now you've got me interested. MAME's available too:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/fireTV/comments/23jnav
More on other emulators, like RetroArch, here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/fire-tv/general/emulators-ive-best-fire-tv-t2819737

SuperGNES is apparently a good SNES emulator, and it allows Dropbox synchronization, which makes it easy to load ROMs. I'm interested in NES as well, I'd love to be able to play Mike Tyson's Punch-Out! again, and maybe some classic Mario games. 

I am so IN! Controller purchased. Thanks...


----------



## SeanC

Fofer said:


> Cool, thanks. I guess I'll check it out, if that's the best bet. Is it usable for some other games on the FireStick too, at least? I don't care for that form factor for controlling the TiVo app, but if it's all we've got, and it can also be used for light gaming, well, I may be interested after all.
> 
> I do also wonder how it's different from the PlayPad Pro for Amazon Fire TV -- it's touted as the "newer model" but it doesn't seem to have any mention of Keyboard Mapping, MouseHID, or mouse emulation support.


Yes it works perfectly as a gamepad for the stick itself I played several games just for giggles.


----------



## tlc

BTW, if anyone's working with a Fire TV instead of a Fire TV _Stick_, it has a USB port. Plugging a standard mouse into it might work. I used a keyboard on one once.


----------



## Fofer

My PlayPad Pro arrived and is charging now. I'm excited to get it working with my Fire Stick, some games, and the TiVo app.

BTW I found a great utility that makes it very easy to send apps from an Android device directly to the Fire TV/Stick: http://www.aftvnews.com/how-to-side...re-tv-stick-using-an-android-phone-or-tablet/


----------



## ntlord

tlc said:


> BTW, if anyone's working with a Fire TV instead of a Fire TV _Stick_, it has a USB port. Plugging a standard mouse into it might work. I used a keyboard on one once.


Has anyone tried plugging in a tivo slide pro usb reciever?


----------



## Fofer

Dan203 said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Playpad-Android-Bluetooth-PC-Mac-Linux/dp/B0092ZEINO
> 
> It pairs just like the Amazon one, but has a switch to chage to mouse mode which brings up the cursor you need to navigate the TiVo app.


Question about this controller, if any of you can answer this for me...

It seems like every time I try to use it, the controller is dead. I have to plug it in to a USB charger. I can use it while it's charging, but if it's unplugged, it eventually is dead by the next time I try and use it. I read the manual which says it has a built in sleep mode, that is supposed to kick in after 10 minutes of inactivity. That doesn't appear to be working for me. I also see I can manually turn it off by pressing the Home button for 5-6 seconds but the problem with doing that when I am using the FireTV, is that it exits the app or video I am in and brings me back to the home screen.

So I'm wondering if I have a dud unit, or if there's some setting or something I may be missing. Anyone?


----------



## Dan203

I haven't used mine in weeks. I just went and turned it on and it worked fine. However I manually turned it off by holding down the home button the last time I used it. 

I'm guessing that this sleep mode isn't enough and you need to turn it completely off if you want to conserve the battery. Or leave it connected to a charger all the time.


----------



## akaussie

Fofer said:


> Question about this controller, if any of you can answer this for me...
> 
> It seems like every time I try to use it, the controller is dead. I have to plug it in to a USB charger. I can use it while it's charging, but if it's unplugged, it eventually is dead by the next time I try and use it. I read the manual which says it has a built in sleep mode, that is supposed to kick in after 10 minutes of inactivity. That doesn't appear to be working for me. I also see I can manually turn it off by pressing the Home button for 5-6 seconds but the problem with doing that when I am using the FireTV, is that it exits the app or video I am in and brings me back to the home screen.
> 
> So I'm wondering if I have a dud unit, or if there's some setting or something I may be missing. Anyone?


I just got the Play Pad Pro and I haven't been able to charge it successfully yet. I've already exchanged it for a second one but no luck yet. Lots of complaints about it on amazon - sounds like some bad batteries for a lot of people.


----------



## Dan203

akaussie said:


> I just got the Play Pad Pro and I haven't been able to charge it successfully yet. I've already exchanged it for a second one but no luck yet. Lots of complaints about it on amazon - sounds like some bad batteries for a lot of people.


The first one I got wouldn't hold a charge at all either. Exchanged it and the second one worked fine.


----------



## SeanC

Fofer said:


> Question about this controller, if any of you can answer this for me...
> 
> It seems like every time I try to use it, the controller is dead. I have to plug it in to a USB charger. I can use it while it's charging, but if it's unplugged, it eventually is dead by the next time I try and use it. I read the manual which says it has a built in sleep mode, that is supposed to kick in after 10 minutes of inactivity. That doesn't appear to be working for me. I also see I can manually turn it off by pressing the Home button for 5-6 seconds but the problem with doing that when I am using the FireTV, is that it exits the app or video I am in and brings me back to the home screen.
> 
> So I'm wondering if I have a dud unit, or if there's some setting or something I may be missing. Anyone?


Tried mine tonight, hasn't been charged in over a week, maybe two, turned on and worked with no issue.


----------



## jrtroo

The linked sideload app seemed to work, but the Tivo app does not show up on my fire. Did anyone use it successfully, our does it take some time to show up?


----------



## SeanC

Are you looking in Settings, Applications, Manage All Installed Applications?

All sideloaded apps have to be launched from there, unless you sideload an app that works around that limitation.


----------



## jrtroo

Thank you. I had no idea I needed to go there. Launched without issue, now I just need to follow up on the control discussion above. This is awesome.

EDIT: so i got it to launch, and went through set up. But when i attempt to play, it indicates i have used more than12 devices in the last 30 days and I need to reset the stream. Now I'm loooping in this process.


----------



## shwru980r

How well does FF, REW and SKIP work when controlling a Tivo on the fire tv stick?


----------



## Dan203

No FF/RW. It's the same controls as the app on a tablet/phone. You get 30 second skip and 10 second IR, that's it. And those can take a second or so, per click, to complete. 

If you want an experience like a real TiVo you'll need to get a Mini.


----------



## HarperVision

I just got a $40 Best Buy Rewards coupon that's burning a hole in my gmail and was thinking of grabbing a FireTV stick with it. 

Question is, I want to try side loading the TiVo app on it and stream from my Roamio Plus at my mom's in Philly that I currently use with a Slingbox to get my Philly sports, etc. Do we still have the limitation of the initial setup having to be on the same local LAN as the stream device, or can I just browse to a recording on that Roamio via the app and select play and setup the streaming session away from home now?


----------



## jrtroo

It is not like a mini, it is essentially using the same path as streaming to an android tablet or phone. That android device can be using wifi or a cell data plan, doesn't matter.

The app is not visible in the normal list of apps, as noted above, since its sideloaded.


----------



## Arcady

HarperVision said:


> I just got a $40 Best Buy Rewards coupon that's burning a hole in my gmail and was thinking of grabbing a FireTV stick with it.
> 
> Question is, I want to try side loading the TiVo app on it and stream from my Roamio Plus at my mom's in Philly that I currently use with a Slingbox to get my Philly sports, etc. Do we still have the limitation of the initial setup having to be on the same local LAN as the stream device, or can I just browse to a recording on that Roamio via the app and select play and setup the streaming session away from home now?


I don't know anything about loading the TiVo app on a FireTV stick, but the Slingplayer app for FireTV is free and works really well for me so far. If you already have a Slingbox set up there, you could give it a try.

Note: The FireTV Slingplayer app requires a Slingbox M1, 500, or 350.


----------



## HarperVision

jrtroo said:


> It is not like a mini, it is essentially using the same path as streaming to an android tablet or phone. That android device can be using wifi or a cell data plan, doesn't matter. The app is not visible in the normal list of apps, as noted above, since its sideloaded.


I don't think that's true. In the beginning when it was iOS only you HAD to have your iPhone or iPad on your home network the first time you connected the app to the stream and set it up.


----------



## HarperVision

Arcady said:


> I don't know anything about loading the TiVo app on a FireTV stick, but the Slingplayer app for FireTV is free and works really well for me so far. If you already have a Slingbox set up there, you could give it a try. Note: The FireTV Slingplayer app requires a Slingbox M1, 500, or 350.


I have tons of Sling apps on my WDTV, 3 Roku 3's (1 at each TV), Slingcatcher, Sony GoogleTV NS7, PC, Mac, iOS and probably some I'm missing. I mentioned it in another thread, but I think Comcast is throttling down the sling stream for me. I had issues with it never getting above about 3.1 Mbps stream when I initially had my mom pay for 5Mbps. She had a cheap Walmart $30 wifi router and old modem. They said that's probably the issue so we had comcast "upgrade" her to the Gateway with integrated wifi so it's easier on her since I'm so far away, and we increased to Blast Internet. We get screaming downloads while there now and I'm able to download TiVo shows here from there (upload there) at 12 MBps using KMTTG. When I was there over the Holidays I set it all up along with trying a new Slingbox M1 and 350 thinking that may be the issue. I also replaced the Premiere XL with a Roamio Plus. All to no avail.

The thing that makes me think they're throttling is that while I was in the house on the new gateway I was getting between 6-8 Mbps as expected, which is normal. Then I wanted to test out of home too, so when we went to visit cousins a couple hours away I fired up the laptop on their wifi and got the same 6-8 Mbps and the image was very nice, almost HD quality and livable to watch my sports in HI. This is when it gets interesting...... For some reason I disconnected the stream then later reconnected and once again and forever more haven't been able to stream at more than 3.1 Mbps again, either there at my cousins, back at my mom's later, at my home in HI, at my work where we have 75 Mbps+ for both download and upload! It's like once they noticed I was streaming from a Slingbox for the first time out of the home, after setting up a new one, then they began throttling my streams again! I was thinking of switching her to FiOS while I was there but the wait for install was after I would be gone and there's no one there I trust enough to do the entire switch with all the TiVos there running on MoCa now and the slingbox, etc.

Have I mentioned I absolutely HATE Comcrap?!?!?!?! I hope the merger doesn't go through because I have Oceanic TWC here and if they pull this crap on me here I will find another solution ASAP!


----------



## Arcady

When you buy internet from an ISP, the advertised speed is download, not upload. If you buy 5Mbps cable, you'll probably get 512k or maybe 1Mb up. I have 105Mbps cable internet and I only get 11Mbps up.

Also, you can change the port that the Slingbox uses. I don't see how they can throttle a Slingbox when it can run over many different ports. I run mine on several different ports depending on where I might view it, to get around firewalls and other problems.


----------



## HarperVision

Arcady said:


> When you buy internet from an ISP, the advertised speed is download, not upload. If you buy 5Mbps cable, you'll probably get 512k or maybe 1Mb up. I have 105Mbps cable internet and I only get 11Mbps up.
> 
> Also, you can change the port that the Slingbox uses. I don't see how they can throttle a Slingbox when it can run over many different ports. I run mine on several different ports depending on where I might view it, to get around firewalls and other problems.


No, I'm talking their upload speed was 5Mbps.  Their download was the 25 Mbps one (Preferred?)

I'm intrigued about changing the port though. Please tell me how and what you do. I was under the assumption that it had to use the port assigned by the Slingbox? It seemed that way from all I've read on it.


----------



## HarperVision

Arcady said:


> When you buy internet from an ISP, the advertised speed is download, not upload. If you buy 5Mbps cable, you'll probably get 512k or maybe 1Mb up. I have 105Mbps cable internet and I only get 11Mbps up.
> 
> Also, you can change the port that the Slingbox uses. I don't see how they can throttle a Slingbox when it can run over many different ports. I run mine on several different ports depending on where I might view it, to get around firewalls and other problems.


What slingbox speeds are you getting outside your home, since you're very close to where my parent's house is (Bucks County)?


----------



## Arcady

On the old Slingbox (Pro) I can easily change the port using the old Slingbox app. I remember setting it up on the new M1, but I can't remember off the top of my head how that was done. I believe I had to look it up on Google or in the Sling website.

The best outgoing speed I get is 12Mbps. At various locations I get anywhere from about 10Mbps all the way to under 512Kpbs depending on the internet connection I can find. The Slingbox generally works okay when I have about 1-1.5Mbps available.


----------



## jrtroo

HarperVision said:


> I don't think that's true. In the beginning when it was iOS only you HAD to have your iPhone or iPad on your home network the first time you connected the app to the stream and set it up.


I'm talking post set up here. The Android app let you use it either way out of the box after it was set up. You cannot download yet, but that is coming.


----------



## HarperVision

jrtroo said:


> I'm talking post set up here. The Android app let you use it either way out of the box after it was set up. You cannot download yet, but that is coming.


Well then you're not answering my question and just reaffirming what I'm saying, that is HAS TO be on your home network when you initially set it up. That is why I am asking the question because I am NOT on that home network where the stream (in the Plus unit) is located.

What happened to this answer that you gave and was in my email, giving me hope?:



jrtroo said:


> Ios had that limitation, true. BUT, the Android app let you use it either way out of the box. You cannot download yet, but that is coming.


You must've edited it?


----------



## HarperVision

Arcady said:


> On the old Slingbox (Pro) I can easily change the port using the old Slingbox app. I remember setting it up on the new M1, but I can't remember off the top of my head how that was done. I believe I had to look it up on Google or in the Sling website.
> 
> The best outgoing speed I get is 12Mbps. At various locations I get anywhere from about 10Mbps all the way to under 512Kpbs depending on the internet connection I can find. The Slingbox generally works okay when I have about 1-1.5Mbps available.


Thanks, I'll research. I used to have a Slingbox Pro HD there and got about 8Mbps if I recall, but it had issues with stuttering so I have since tried an M1 and now a 350 and can now not get past 3.1Mbps.


----------



## Arcady

I just set up the TiVo app on a new iPad and it still requires setup for streaming. It has to do this once on the same network as the TiVo. I don't know if the Android thing has to do the same to set up OOH streaming.


----------



## HarperVision

Cool, thanks for the added info man!

Any way you'd allow me a quick guest access to your slingbox to see what I get from that? It's totally safe.

Also, you want to be my "IT guy" there to stop by my parent's and configure all this crap?


----------



## Arcady

HarperVision said:


> Cool, thanks for the added info man!
> 
> Any way you'd allow me a quick guest access to your slingbox to see what I get from that? It's totally safe.
> 
> Also, you want to be my "IT guy" there to stop by my parent's and configure all this crap?


Can't allow guest access. Sorry.

As for the IT guy bit, how much do you pay per hour?


----------



## HarperVision

Arcady said:


> Can't allow guest access. Sorry. As for the IT guy bit, how much do you pay per hour?


You do know guest access is very secure and you can remove access at any time? Plus you can knock the guest off whenever you want to stream too.

I just want to do a quick test so if anyone else has Comcast or FiOS in the Philly area with a Slingbox, let me know please! Hey, does anyone know if you can side load the TiVo Android app on a Sony GoogleTV GS7?


----------



## Arcady

My Slingbox is behind a VPN router, so guest access won't work. Sorry.


----------



## HarperVision

Arcady said:


> My Slingbox is behind a VPN router, so guest access won't work. Sorry.


That's cool, understood. This whole thing is just driving me batty!


----------



## telemark

HarperVision said:


> Hey, does anyone know if you can side load the TiVo Android app on a Sony GoogleTV GS7?


The Sony GS7 is ARM so that part is ok. Sideloading is not hard in general, and there's also some ways to root for old OS versions.

The riskiest issue I can think of is the OS is getting out of date. GoogleTv boxes was last at Android 3.2. Did Tivo say 4.1 is the minimum? So whatever that reason is, that part of the app might be broken.


----------



## HarperVision

telemark said:


> The Sony GS7 is ARM so that part is ok. Sideloading is not hard in general, and there's also some ways to root for old OS versions. The riskiest issue I can think of is the OS is getting out of date. GoogleTv boxes was last at Android 3.2. Did Tivo say 4.1 is the minimum? So whatever that reason is, that part of the app might be broken.


Thanks! When you say old OS versions can be rooted, do you mean using 3.2 when minimum is 4.1? If so how would I do that?


----------



## telemark

So I meant, GoogleTV's with old software (especially factory fresh) have a number of security holes that were exploited for root access. This is the group that publishes it
https://blog.exploitee.rs/
https://www.exploitee.rs/

After they publish though, the next software update tends to fix any security problems.

Best I can tell, GTV was suppose to have Android 4.1 releases but was never delivered.


----------



## HarperVision

telemark said:


> So I meant, GoogleTV's with old software (especially factory fresh) have a number of security holes that were exploited for root access. This is the group that publishes it https://blog.exploitee.rs/ https://www.exploitee.rs/ After they publish though, the next software update tends to fix any security problems. Best I can tell, GTV was suppose to have Android 4.1 releases but was never delivered.


Awesome thanks! I'll do a little more digging then. I just wanted to see if it has been done already and if it's worth the effort since I have one collecting dust. FTV sticks are only $39 so that effort would have to be small haha!


----------



## telemark

Ya, I doubt it works until someone get a 4.1 update to GoogleTv's.

The GoogleTV Tv's did get it. So if anyone has an LG or Sony TV with it, the Tivo app could work on that. Or the Sony GTV Stick.

Did you try the GS7 remote on the FireTV as a mouse?


----------



## HarperVision

telemark said:


> Ya, I doubt it works until someone get a 4.1 update to GoogleTv's. The GoogleTV Tv's did get it. So if anyone has an LG or Sony TV with it, the Tivo app could work on that. Or the Sony GTV Stick. Did you try the GS7 remote on the FireTV as a mouse?


I don't have a FireTV yet, that's why I asked if it could be side loaded onto the GS7.


----------



## Chris Gerhard

I still use Google TV almost daily, this app won't run on a GS7 at 3.2x but will probably run on an NSZ-GU1 or one of the various LG Google TVs running 4.2x. I don't have Google TV running anything other than Honeycomb and can't test it, probably don't have the necessary TiVo either. There was a report of someone getting Jellybean to run on a GS7 but I haven't seen anything further and don't think it is available online anywhere. Marvell changed the Armada chip slightly, I believe for later versions of Android, that newer chip is used in the GU1 so it may be Jellybean won't run well on the previous ARM Google TV models, thus we haven't seen any updates to Jellybean on the original Marvell Armada models.


----------



## HarperVision

Chris Gerhard said:


> I still use Google TV almost daily, this app won't run on a GS7 at 3.2x but will probably run on an NSZ-GU1 or one of the various LG Google TVs running 4.2x. I don't have Google TV running anything other than Honeycomb and can't test it, probably don't have the necessary TiVo either. There was a report of someone getting Jellybean to run on a GS7 but I haven't seen anything further and don't think it is available online anywhere. Marvell changed the Armada chip slightly, I believe for later versions of Android, that newer chip is used in the GU1 so it may be Jellybean won't run well on the previous ARM Google TV models, thus we haven't seen any updates to Jellybean on the original Marvell Armada models.


Thanks for the detailed info Chris. I guess I'll just wait and try a FireTV when I get the chance, or keep fighting with this Comcast/Slingbox issue. I have seen quite a few references to comcast throttling streaming apps, including on the Place Shifting a Enthusiast's Forum specifically regarding Sling, so who knows. They'll never admit it I'm sure. Only way to tell is to try someone's guest access with comcast and FiOS, preferably in the Philly area. :/


----------



## HarperVision

telemark said:


> Ya, I doubt it works until someone get a 4.1 update to GoogleTv's. The GoogleTV Tv's did get it. So if anyone has an LG or Sony TV with it, the Tivo app could work on that. Or the Sony GTV Stick. Did you try the GS7 remote on the FireTV as a mouse?


telemark, check your PMs. It says you're full and I can't reply to your last one.


----------



## telemark

Ya, I liked GTV. Does anyone run theirs in rooted mode?

Inbox fixed now.


----------



## HarperVision

Sorry to revive and old thread but thought this may be relevant since owners of the FireTV and TiVo probably read this thread. No use making a new one right? 

http://www.aftvnews.com/amazon-anno...rage-bluetooth-audio-shortcuts-menu-and-more/


----------



## Dan203

Anyone heard anything new about the official TiVo app for FireTV? I heard they showed demos of it at CES but I haven't heard anything since.

I tried using the Android app on my FireTV Stick the other night to actually watch something and it didn't work very well. It kept lagging and stuttering even though I had a strong wifi signal. Maybe the FireTV Stick just doesn't have enough space for buffering?


----------



## HarperVision

Guess we have to sideload a shiny new app!

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10449579


----------



## bradleys

I came directly to this thread to see if Dan had gotten around to it yet!


----------



## cmannes

I side loaded the new android app to my fire tv. It's better. I can browse my now playing list and even select shows with the remote. But I can't seem to "press" the play button to try streaming. I'll try it with a bluetooth controller later. So close!


----------



## Big Boy Laroux

It looks like you do still need to have some kind of mouse app or controller (i've been using wukong) to hit the "watch" button. But selecting a show is so much better! You can actually browse through your entire library with the normal Fire remote instead of being stuck with just the shows at the top of the list. Finally this app becomes truly usable (haven't tested on the road yet, but streaming on my home WiFi was just fine)


----------



## Dan203

There is a rumor that a real app for the FireTV is coming soon. I have a business trip in 2 weeks, it would be awesome if they release it before then. But I wont hold my breath.


----------



## Fofer

Dan203 said:


> There is a rumor that a real app for the FireTV is coming soon.


Cool! Where is this rumor?


----------



## Dan203

I forget where I read it. I think it was here, in the coffee house maybe? Or perhaps on Zatz? I definitely read it somewhere.


----------



## poppagene

Anybody have the new app uploaded for sideloading?


----------



## Fofer

poppagene said:


> Anybody have the new app uploaded for sideloading?


It's free -- which means there's no DRM or encryption -- so you can use any APK downloader to grab it. This worked for me:

APK Downloader Site

Copy this full URL to paste:


Code:


https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.tivophone.android


----------



## Big Boy Laroux

Dan203 said:


> There is a rumor that a real app for the FireTV is coming soon. I have a business trip in 2 weeks, it would be awesome if they release it before then. But I wont hold my breath.


I'd assume the official app would still be over wifi only - which won't work while on the road on a hotel wifi.

So I went ahead and purchased the QQ-Tech mini keyboard. Coming in the mail in a few days, so i'll report back on it. Paid more for the keyboard (25) than I did for the fire tv stick (19). But i figure i could get some use out of it with my other devices.


----------



## Fofer

Big Boy Laroux said:


> I'd assume the official app would still be over wifi only - which won't work while on the road on a hotel wifi.


Huh? Why not? The current TiVo app (on my Nexus tablet) works over WiFi and cellular. Why wouldn't the official TiVo app on a Fire TV work over a hotel's WiFi, just like the unofficial sideloaded version does? Are you just concerned about a hotel WiFI's speed not supporting it well?


----------



## Big Boy Laroux

Fofer said:


> Huh? Why not? The current TiVo app (on my Nexus tablet) works over WiFi and cellular. Why wouldn't the official TiVo app on a Fire TV work over a hotel's WiFi, just like the unofficial sideloaded version does? Are you just concerned about a hotel WiFI's speed not supporting it well?


Oh sorry! Reading comprehension fail on my part. I thought he was talking about the official fire REMOTE app adding mouse capabilities so we wouldn't have to use controllers/wukong/etc. I confused the conversations in this thread.


----------



## Fofer

Ah, gotcha.


----------



## Big Boy Laroux

Got the QQ-Tech keyboard/mouse yesterday and tested it out. Pretty damn cool (and tiny - about the size of a tv remote). Worked flawlessly with the Fire Stick (had to pair it using the sideloaded settings.apk, but other than that, pretty straightforward).

http://www.amazon.com/QQ-Tech®-Wireless-Bluetooth-Keyboard-Handheld/dp/B00BALK9CM


----------



## HarperVision

Big Boy Laroux said:


> Got the QQ-Tech keyboard/mouse yesterday and tested it out. Pretty damn cool (and tiny - about the size of a tv remote). Worked flawlessly with the Fire Stick (had to pair it using the sideloaded settings.apk, but other than that, pretty straightforward). http://www.amazon.com/QQ-Tech%C2%AE-Wireless-Bluetooth-Keyboard-Handheld/dp/B00BALK9CM


Sounds awesome BBL! Can you point me to where to download this settings .apk and maybe a little guidance on the whole process? Do you think it'll work with the Sony GoogleTV GS-7 remote/keyboard?


----------



## bradleys

HarperVision said:


> Sounds awesome BBL! Can you point me to where to download this settings .apk and maybe a little guidance on the whole process? Do you think it'll work with the Sony GoogleTV GS-7 remote/keyboard?







Settings.apk


----------



## Fofer

bradleys said:


> Settings.apk


Fixed your embedded video:


----------



## Big Boy Laroux

That video is great for the pairing part, but overly complicated for the sideloading part. Download Apps2Fire or AGK Fire to your phone (i know they exist for android, not sure about iOS), and then you can load any app from your phone to your fire (once you know the fire IP address). You can also use those apps to sideload .apk files, which you have to do for the settings.apk.


----------



## Fofer

I use adbFire to send (i.e. sideload) APK's from my computer:

http://www.jocala.com/adbfire.html


----------



## Fofer

iPhone app for mouse control on Fire TV released:

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/remote-mouse-for-fire-tv/id981405470?mt=8


----------



## HarperVision

fofer said:


> iphone app for mouse control on fire tv released: https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/remote-mouse-for-fire-tv/id981405470?mt=8


sweeeeeettttt!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dan203

My while FireTV experiment when I was on my trip this week was a total bust. FireTV can not get past the authentication website used at the hotel. I tried a TP-Link mini router/AP but it couldn't get past it either. I side loaded FireFox on the FireTV but couldn't navigate via the remote and the app for my FireHD couldn't see the FireTV because the hotels network firewall prevents all devices from seeing eachother. If I had brought a computer I would have been able to spoof the little router's MAC and make it work that way, but I stupidly decided to leave the computer at home. So the whole thing was just a giant waste of time. My boss had a HooToo mini router and it worked becuase it has a way to get past the hotel login page. Wish I'd considered that and got that one instead.


----------



## Fofer

Bummer.

I thought one of the features of a recent update was "Captive portal Wifi support for hotel and other connections requiring login." Did that not work?

FireTV or FireTV Stick? Would it have mattered?


----------



## Dan203

I got the email about the update while I was already there. I connected the FireTV Stick to my phone in hot spot mode a few times and did a check for update, but I never got it. So apparently it wasn't an instant roll out, or it was tiered or something and I wasn't at the front of the line.


----------



## Fofer

Weird. I got that update 2-3 weeks ago. In fact, there's already been another update since that one.


----------



## Dan203

The one that supposedly has the hotel login thing is 1.5, I only have 1.1 on mine.


----------



## Fofer

Fofer said:


> iPhone app for mouse control on Fire TV released:
> 
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/remote-mouse-for-fire-tv/id981405470?mt=8


And here's a FireTV Remote Mouse app for Android:

Remote Mouse for Fire TV


----------



## sjmyst

Fofer suggested I copy my post from another thread to here since it seemed appropriate. I hope it's ok to just copy the content over as opposed to just putting a link. Anyway, here is my experience with loading the TiVo app on the FireTV stick:

Well, I'm back to report on my experience with getting the FireTV stick and the TiVo Stream, and getting the Tivo App to work from the FireTV stick and to stream my shows from my 2-tuner Premiere.

I ran into MANY problems along the way. So, I'll report on them so that hopefully others can save some time. I had problems finding detailed descriptions of some things. So, hopefully my learnings can help others.

First of all, I was not familiar with the term "side loading an app" (namely the TiVo app) onto the FireTV. So, when I found forums where people were describing it, they usually assumed the reader was already aware of what that means. 

For me the best way to describe "side loading an app" is that you need a 2nd Android environment like a phone or tablet. You then have to have the app on that other device, and then you use a "side load app" on that 2nd device to install the app from the 2nd device onto the FireTV. In other words, you are using a 2nd device to install the app you want on the 1st device (the FireTV stick in my case). 

In order to do, this it got fairly complicated for me. The only 2nd devices in my household are my wife's phone, and her Nexus tablet. She was currently using her tablet for reading a book. Things might have been much easier if I could have just used the Nexus. 

First I tried her phone. But, apparently she has filled up all of her local disk space with photos, etc. So, when I tried to install an app on her phone, I got an out of memory error.

Next I went to my Windows 7 box to try and install an Android environment. My first attempt was Bluestack. All reviews have this as the best env. But, it didn't work for me. When I tried to bring it up, it would hang while "loading game data"? I spent some time researching that, and I've downloaded some other VMWare type of environments already, so it seems Bluestack didn't like some stuff I already had downloaded. So, I won't blame Bluestack for anything here. It was clearly something I already had on my system that was interfering.

Attempt 2. While searching for an answer to my Bluestack, I stumbled upon "Andyroid". This is apparently another Android environment that I can only assume was put together by some dude named Andy. Clever name. I liked it. I was able to get Andyroid up and working. I think it might have run into similar "virtual" issues. But, it ask me if it could install over my existing VM that I wasn't really using, and was able to create a working env. I started it up and it popped up a window that looked like a tablet. From there I went to download an app to help me "side load" the Tivo App. The app to do the "side loading" was called AGK Fire. In the Play Store, there was an app by that name, but it costed something like $2.99. I had read that it was a free app. So, I kept looking and found it on Amazon for free. But, in order to "download" it onto Andyroid, it told me I first needed to download the Amazon app. So, I did that first. So, now I have the Amazon app, AGK Fire, and then I downloaded the TiVo app. I downloaded the "main" version of the TiVo app. Not the one that said something like "obsolete version". 

From the AGK Fire app, I was able to enter my FireTV IP address, select the TiVo app, and was able to successfully "side load" the TiVo app.

At least I thought I had (I had; but just couldn't see any evidence that it had shown up on the FireTV stick). Being new to the FireTV, I really expected to see a new selection to show up on the Home page. So, I spent quite a while searching through those choices before I eventually found the TiVo app deep in the FireTV "Settings" pages. Down in the settings, there is something like (going from memory) "Manage apps". From down in there, I had to scroll through all the default apps that are already on the FireTV to find the TiVo app. And, inside the menu for that app, there was a "Launch app" button. 

So, after finding the TiVo app on the FireTV, I think I'm in business. But, not yet. After going through all of the setup to get the TiVo app running, I went to try and stream my first show. But, using the FireTV remote, I just couldn't make the TiVo app go down to the button at the bottom that taunted me with "Watch Show" (or something like that). Back to the forums to find out that this is just a "limitation" (ie. bug) for the TiVo app on the FireTV. There is apparently a work around for this to use "mouse mode" to get a pointer down to that pesky "Play" arrow to be able to watch.

So, not wanting to order the additional devices and wait for 2 day shipping, I went about trying to figure out a software way around this. After all, that stupid arrow was right THERE! Just out of my reach.

Some forums searching found that if I had a 2nd Android device, there was some Asian app that could work to provide me "mouse mode". It was called Wukong TV Remote Control. So, I downloaded it onto my Andyroid env, and tried to guess my way through the chinese (japenese? korean? Sorry if I offend with my lack of asian character sets) character set. I eventually guessed to a place where the app searched for my FireTV, but it couldn't locate it. Probably not the env the app was expecting. So, no dice.

Next I found an Amazon FireTV remote app. I have an iPhone, and the app was available for IOS, so I gave it a whirl. After several hours figuring out that my router needed iGMP turned off for the Amazon app to "find" the FireTV stick, I was able to pair the app with my stick. But, low and behold, that app is pretty much a replacement for the physical remote that the FireTV stick came with. Nice app. I apparently also has voice controls of some sort (I didn't try them). But, from what I could tell, it didn't provide any "mouse mode" support.

Next I went to an IOS app that supposedly provided "mouse control" for the FireTV. It was called something like "Remote Mouse for Fire TV". I had to shell out $0.99 to get it on my iPhone. Since that stupid arrow on the TiVo app was taunting me so, I splurged for the app. After I installed it, I found that I also had to "side load" the other half of this thing on the FireTV. I went to the Play store and they wante $2.99 for it. What!?!? I was not happy to have already paid for the IOS app, to then find out I also needed the APK for another 3 bucks! I then read in the IOS app help that there was a link to be able to just download manually the APK for the FireTV side. I used my Andyroid env to get the APK and "side load" it.

Once side loaded, I was finally able to see a mouse pointer that could venture down to the bottom of the TiVo app screen to allow me to press the "play" arrow. After messing around with this for a little while (the controls were not obvious to me), I finally figured out how to get a show to play.

First of all, I was trying to stream a show that I had copied onto my TiVo Premiere from my Windows 7 box using TiVo Desktop Plus. The copywrite bit was turned on for this show (it seems to be on for all shows that are pushed to the TiVo using TDP). So, when I clicked on the "play" button, I was getting a popup "menu" (it wasn't obvious that is what was happening because the "popup" buttons are not obviously menus). The "popup" menu read "Watch on TV". What I later figured out was that if I could actually watch the show on the FireTV, there needed to be a 2nd menu choice that read "Watch on phone". It wasn't obvious to me at first. But, the FireTV is actually a "phone" for the Tivo app.

So, first problem with the TiVo Stream. It doesn't support me watching my Tivo Desktop Plus pushed shows (about 50% of the shows on my TiVo these days). Not good.

Second problem with TiVo Stream, once I got a show that was recorded from my OTA antenna to stream, the controls were awful. The remote was slow to cause the TiVo app to respond. Once the "green bar" would show up at the bottom of the screen, there seemed to only be a "jump back" button, and a "stop/start" button. No real fast forward or fast backwards control. 

All I can say is this setup is just "clunky". Between the TiVo app being buried deep in the FireTV setting. To, the sluggishness of the "mouse" remote. To not being able to even control the app completely using the FireTV remote. And, then the TiVo stream not even streaming all of my content, this setup is FAR from ideal. My understanding is that streaming is not illegal; so the only reason I can think of that TiVo is likely choosing to not stream my "copy once" content on my Premiere to my FireTV, is that the cable companies have convinced TiVo that they shouldn't compete with them. After all if the Stream were to allow streaming of copywrite content, that might just be another cable box for the other room that the cable company doesn't get their $9.99 a month for (or what ever they are charging these days).

Anyway, the TiVo Stream is boxed up and ready to be returned. I did try the Stream on my iPhone, and it is a much better experience (although still doesn't stream my "copy once" content). But, I only purchased it to try and get my content from my Premiere in my den to my patio TV. So, this "clunky" solution is simply not a solution for me. 

I suspect the TiVo app with get better at supporting the FireTV stick remote. When it does, then this might be a better solution. However, I do doubt that TiVo will ever allow the Stream to stream "copy once" content. I had seen where others on forums had "implied" that this type of content might be allowed to stream if the Stream was set up to only stream "inside the home" (only to apps on the home network). If that is possible, it wasn't obvious how this was allowed. I tried a bunch of different shows. I even tried one that I had recorded before I "cut the cord" for my cable. It had the CCI bit on and I wasn't able to stream it either. 

Anyway, I hope some of this helps someone from wasting as much time as I did trying to get this "clunky" env to work. My recommendation: PASS.

My new solution is to take my TiVo Series 3 from my bedroom, and run the HDMI output from it to the outside patio TV. I currently have "long" HDMI cable allowing it to work. By doing this, I can just push my "internet" content using TDP (or I sometimes use pyTivo for this due to a TiVo bug) to my Tivo Series 3. I will have to manage the shows on multiple TiVos. But, at least I'll be able to watch them when I want on either TiVo (on my Premiere in my den; or on my Series 3 from my bedroom onto my patio TV).

Regards,
sjmyst


----------



## bradleys

Wow, props for you for keeping it going!

Just for others that might want to sideload an app on FireTV, the process is actually very simple. I will attach a website and a video that shows how to do this from a Windows PC / MAC.






http://sideloadfiretv.com/sideload-apps-amazon-fire-tv-windows/

This is a great Chrome Plugin for downloading APK's from the Android Market.

https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/apk-downloader/cgihflhdpokeobcfimliamffejfnmfii?hl=en

Hopefully this information makes it easier for the next guy to try this experiment!


----------



## jrtroo

It works for me. Not quite as sharp, but has allowed me to stream to my alternate location without issue. 

It is clunky, but it works. I would not bother showing anyone but my kids how to do this.


----------



## Dan203

Yeah until you can navigate with the remote it's pretty much a geek only feature at this point.


----------



## Big Boy Laroux

Long story short, just use your wife's tablet. 50 shades can wait!

Agree, this is a geek-only feature. The TiVo app is not meant to run on the fire stick, so anything we get out of it at this point is bonus. 

My personal experience was great and relatively painless - side load app from my phone using AGK Fire, used wukong app on my phone for a little bit but didn't love it (wouldn't work through hotel WiFi - but would work if I did everything through phone hotspot, and I never loved having a weird Chinese app  ). Ended up getting Bluetooth mouse/keyboard combo. The mouse was worth it cause I also sideloaded xfinity app, HBO go, and yahoo screen (i use my fire stick on the road). Plus nice being able to type in stuff in searches instead of selecting letters. 

Would be nice if TiVo released an official app for fire TV, but no clue when (or if) that would even happen.


----------



## Fofer

This works much better than Wukong:


Fofer said:


> And here's a FireTV Remote Mouse app for Android: Remote Mouse for Fire TV


there is an iOS version too, mentioned above.

Big Boy Laroux: What Bluetooth controller w/keyboard did you get?


----------



## Big Boy Laroux

Fofer said:


> Big Boy Laroux: What Bluetooth controller w/keyboard did you get?


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10467626#post10467626

You do have to sideload settings.apk to be able to pair it, but that was pretty simple.


----------



## jonw747

I got the TiVo for Phones App working on my Fire TV and Fire Stick and it looks promising. Yes it's clunky, but so is running sideloaded SlingPlayer.

Running the App on your phone/tablet is another way to go and then mirror it to the Fire, and my experience with that was pretty good but it's not perfect. The phone can overheat, the battery drains rapidly, and the video isn't always flawless.

I haven't had too many problems with captive portal. The new firmware in the Fire Stick works well, and with a travel router I've only needed to establish the connection with one device (use a tablet/phone) and then everything else was able to connect. But different chains may manage things differently. My biggest problem with Hotel WIFi is inconsistent quality, so I've often resorted to LTE if the signal is trong.


----------



## jrtroo

Has anyone downloaded the new app to a Fire TV stick?


----------



## Dan203

I just did yesterday. A lot of the UI is navigable via the remote, but some stuff still isn't so it's not really usable.


----------



## Fofer

Unless you use a game controller, or an iOS/Android app to navigate, in which case it works fine.


----------



## Dan203

Fofer said:


> Unless you use a game controller, or an iOS/Android app to navigate, in which case it works fine.


I found an app in the Google store that says it allows you to swtich the remote into mouse mode by double clicking the pasue/paly button. Was gonna try it, but haven't had a chance yet. It might help with using the TiVo app if it works as described.


----------



## gandalf239

There is an official Tivo beta app now in the Amazon app store for FireTV.


----------



## gandalf239

Correction to my previous post: the TiVo beta app isn't in the app store, but is available in the entertainment category on the FireTV.


----------



## Dan203

Yeah I tried it out a week or so ago. It works pretty good. It's badically just the My Shows list with the ability to play them. It doesn't have any of the other management features of the mobile apps.


----------



## Fofer

Does streaming on it work out-of-the-home? Or in-home only?


----------



## HarperVision

Fofer said:


> Does streaming on it work out-of-the-home? Or in-home only?


OOH works on everything except the Bolt.


----------



## SeanC

Used this last night at my Mom's house because her DVR didn't record Fargo. It worked OK, but my impression was that picture quality was worse than using the sideloaded android app.


----------



## jrtroo

I found the PQ exactly the same generally. If I did not fiddle with skipping around during playback, it would improve and ended up better. 

One thing I preferred on the side load is that it only did the 30 sec skip. The hitting twice and skipping ahead 5 min is annoying, 5 min is just too much and I cannot stack 4-6 shorter skips together.


----------



## real_goose

I loaded the beta app onto a Fire Stick. This app works well enough now that I am no longer considering buying a mini for the rarely used guest bedroom.

I still don't understand how to skip and it got confused trying to scroll more than 1 screen. I had to exit and reload to get back to the top of the program list.


----------



## BrentOMatic

Will this work with Roamio OTA-only setup? Assuming it will need stream or Plus/Pro, but wanted to double-check.


----------



## HarperVision

BrentOMatic said:


> Will this work with Roamio OTA-only setup? Assuming it will need stream or Plus/Pro, but wanted to double-check.


No it won't work by itself as it needs a stand alone Stream or a plus/pro on the network with it. The OTA doesn't have a stream built in.


----------



## ericdkirk

Any chance some one could post a link or the APK of the TIVO beta from the FireTV to try on my Nexus Player. The apps from the market will not even sign in and are in portrait.


----------



## theking02

I have a FireTV stick, but no Nexus Player (or Android TV device) to test this out on. I followed the instructions from here:
http://www.aftvnews.com/how-to-transfer-amazon-fire-tv-apps-to-a-fire-tv-stick/

In order to extract the TiVo Beta apk from the FireTV. I uploaded the FireTV Tivo Beta apk here:
http://apkshared.net/Th1

If anyone would like to sideload the apk onto their Nexus Player or Android TV device and report back if it works, I would definitely be interested (as I'm sure others would be too).


----------



## theking02

Ugh, sorry; maybe not the best site to host an apk file, but it's what I found after some Googling.

Be sure to use the small gray DOWNLOAD box/link. All of the others are ads.


----------



## GinoDivx

Short story - really no good news, and probably a dead-end path for now. 
Long story:
- In order to run this apk, one would need to install Amazon Appstore app (called Underground) - done.
- Once Amazon Underground is installed, the app from above would still not run since it requires proper "Ownership" (Amazon's term).
- I happen to have an Amazon FireStick and I had 2 hours of free time. So, I downloaded Tivo Beta app to it, created a backup using ES File Explorer, and installed THAT version on my Nexus Player. Good news - it ran! And I even was able to register it with my Tivo Roamio as a Stream Source.
- While steps above succeeded, and I can see all my recorded shows, next bad news is that the app probably depends on some FireTV API's, because when I tried to watch them, it gave me Operating System error, something along the lines "This device does not support Streaming".
So while I made a lot of progress all the way to the end, it still seems to be a non-starter.
Cheers,


----------



## Fofer

Is the Amazon Underground a new requirement with Fire OS 5.0?

I ask because I certainly installed the TiVo app without it, long ago. I used adbFire on my computer, to send the APK to the FireTV. Worked fine.


----------



## GinoDivx

Sorry, my post was about Nexus Player, not about Fire TV. Nexus Player certainly does not have Amazon App installed, and it was about installing TiVo Beta created for FireTV on the Nexus Player.


----------



## Fofer

Ah, gotcha. Thanks for the clarification.


----------

